# Il Divin Codino. Film su Baggio. Netflix. Dal 26 maggio 2021.



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

Il Divin Codino, serie firmata da Neflix e dedicata alla carriera di Roberto Baggio. 

Quando inizierà?

La serie andrà in onda in streaming dal prossimo 26 maggio 2021

Teaser qui in basso


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)




----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Divin Codino, serie firmata da Neflix e dedicata alla carriera di Roberto Baggio.
> 
> Quando inizierà?
> 
> ...



Essendo Netflix mi aspettavo Traorè nel ruolo di Roberto Baggio


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Ehm allora sono combattuto perché ho amato Baggio oltre ogni cosa nel calcio, non so davvero se fidarmi a vedere sta cosa perché la curiosità è tanta ma potrei scaraventare il televisore fuori dalla finestra..

Meglio che passo...

PS: ma non sta uscendo pure la serie su Totti su SKY?


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2283663 ha scritto:


> Il Divin Codino, film prodotto da Neflix e dedicataìo alla carriera di Roberto Baggio.
> 
> Andrà in onda in streaming il prossimo 26 maggio 2021
> 
> Teaser qui in basso



.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Maggio 2021)

Appena visto.
A me è piaciuto molto. L'attore mi sembra molto bravo e somiglia molto a lui


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2021)

guardate anche l'intervista di Terruzzi a Baggio, molto interessante

[video=youtube;XwS725lecoY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwS725lecoY[/video]


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Maggio 2021)

L'ho visto e per me è davvero un film mediocre. Non dico che fa schifo solo perché c'è Baggio. Sono convinto però che risulterà una ciofeca unica per chi lo guarda senza sapere chi è Baggio. Meritava un film decisamente migliore la carriera di uno dei più grandi calciatori italiani


----------



## JoKeR (30 Maggio 2021)

Un docu-film totalmente piatto.
Peccato perchè l'attore sinceramente non è male....

Il mio amore per la nazionale è finito la notte del 17 luglio 1994, con le lacrime di franco, il rigore di roby e i sogni infranti di un bimbo di 10 anni.

Da allora odio la nazionale, a maggior ragione quella banda di melma attuale.

Baggio è stato un idolo indiscusso, e su una cosa ha sempre avuto ragione: gli allenatori erano gelosi di lui... assurdo Ulivieri qui a Bologna....

Che giocatore, il calcio.


----------



## 7sheva7 (30 Maggio 2021)

Pessimo, inconcludente, attore inespressivo, si salva giusto quello che fa il padre, se avessero fatto una serie forse ne avrebbero cavato qualcosa di buono visto che Baggio è un soggetto super interessante o perlomeno ne avrebbero dovuto fare un prodotto simile al film di Infascelli su Totti che in confronto è da Oscar, la canzone finale è bella.


----------



## IDRIVE (30 Maggio 2021)

Ho ancora da riprendermi dallo shock dell'unica puntata che ho provato a vedere di "Speravo de morì prima", causato dalla vista del protagonista, per cui mi guardo bene dal guardare il parallelo su Baggio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Maggio 2021)

sono milanista grazie a baggio. mamma mia il migliore di sempre...


----------



## Giofa (30 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2352307 ha scritto:


> sono milanista grazie a baggio. mamma mia il migliore di sempre...



Sicuro di non essere bianconero ? (Per Baggio ovviamente).
Quanto al film mi ha deluso moltissimo, sembra più un film sul buddismo che su un campione enorme. Concordo che l’unico che si salva è pennacchi (che fa il padre di Baggio). Martufello-Mazzone è da ufficio inchieste


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2352347 ha scritto:


> Sicuro di non essere bianconero ? (Per Baggio ovviamente).
> Quanto al film mi ha deluso moltissimo, sembra più un film sul buddismo che su un campione enorme. Concordo che l&#8217;unico che si salva è pennacchi (che fa il padre di Baggio). Martufello-Mazzone è da ufficio inchieste



lo ero a 8 anni.
tra virgolette perchè non ho mai guardato una partita forse.
quando è passato al milan sono diventato milanista.


----------



## Giofa (31 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2352365 ha scritto:


> lo ero a 8 anni.
> tra virgolette perchè non ho mai guardato una partita forse.
> quando è passato al milan sono diventato milanista.



Si si scherzavo, qualche tempo fa è saltata una mia foto da bimbo con la maglia di ronaldo dell'Inter, quindi i bimbi apprezzano i campioni, e Roberto lo era di sicuro.
La finale di Pasadena uno dei ricordi indelebili della mia infanzia.


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2021)

Ringhio8;2284847 ha scritto:


> Essendo Netflix mi aspettavo Traorè nel ruolo di Roberto Baggio



Nel caso Niang che si spacciava per Traorè che avrebbe dovuto intepretare Baggio


----------

